# Unknown switch in Kontiki 650S



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Please can anyone help me in identifying the function of a switch inside my Swift Kontiki 650 yr2005. I have owned my motorhome for 18 months and still can't fathom what this switch does! It's located on the side of the fridge next to the bathroom and shower light swithces (diag 1) and has a power light when in the "on" position. The fridge fan switch is clearly marked and situated in a cupboard next to the fridge(as in diag 2). Turning this switch on or off does not have any visible effect....Baffled


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On our 615 (admittedly not the same but who knows?) it turns on the outside light!


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Thankyou so much for your prompt reply, but unfortunately the outside light is on the 3bank of switches closest to the door. Once again ta for trying
regards 
Paul


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know but I am sure swift will and as they monitor the forum I feel certain Kath will soon be in touch.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

pwilmo said:


> Please can anyone help me in identifying the function of a switch inside my Swift Kontiki 650 yr2005. I have owned my motorhome for 18 months and still can't fathom what this switch does! It's located on the side of the fridge next to the bathroom and shower light swithces (diag 1) and has a power light when in the "on" position. The fridge fan switch is clearly marked and situated in a cupboard next to the fridge(as in diag 2). Turning this switch on or off does not have any visible effect....Baffled


We will look and see if we can identify what the switch is and come back to you, thanks
Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
The switch in question is for the fridge fan and the fused spur (switch) in the cupboard is the 240v isolating switch for the fridge.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pwilmo,

The bank of switches adjacent to door are; 
- Mid roof lights 
- Front roof lights 
- Awning light switch 
- Step switch 

The bank of switches on side of fridge unit (diag 1 & 2) are;
- Vanity light switch 
- Shower light switch 
- Fridge fan switch*


* The fridge fan switch controls the 12v supply to the fridge fan, but the fan will only operate when the temperature at the back of the fridge is high as the fan has a thermostat.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## jonnystrong2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tuma Release Valve (Bessacarr E745 E7xx/ Kon-Tiki 655 6xx)*

Hi, I have found the release for the cold water pipe (safety/drain valve in cold-water intake - P44 Bessacarr owners manual) in the locker under the double floor cavity adjacent to the Truma heater cupboard but cannot locate the Truma Electrical safety/drain valve (referred to on P68 of the manual) - on my previous Hymers this electrical valve was bolted on the side of the combi-boiler and easy to see-access. but there is no sign of this on my boiler?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi jonnystrong2000

The electric valve is an Truma option not fitted to most British built vans. You have to remember to drain manually when the temperature drops below freezing.



Trevor


----------



## jonnystrong2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Trevor: thanks for that - it was driving me nuts looking for the electrical switch! Unsure you will know this one - but I may have a draft answer - on my Sergent PSU there is a switch on the top for 'Heater' - is this a Swift alternative for the Truma EL (240v_ heater switch do you know?


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If Johnscross haven't found the answer, maybe this will help

I notice from the photos that you have fridge/freezer and it looks like a Dometic RM7000 series. If so it may be fitted with a frame heater. These are designed to reduce condensation on the door frame and therefore reduce mould. They are intended for use only when connected to campsite mains (though run on 12v). Our Hymer has a red warning light on the switch. Could this be it?

P&L


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Jonnystrong2000

Not sure on that one but unlikely to be anything to do with Truma, best you contact Sargent direct. They are a member on this forum and very helpful.

Tech support number is 01482 678981

or click here:-

sargent tech support

p.s. you have almost used up your 5 free posts, why not subscribe and get much more help and advice. :wink:

Trevor


----------

